# ضريح العزير



## akhooha

كان هناك نبي يهودي اسمه (عزير) وضريحه الذي في جنوب العراق  مسمى (ضريح العزير) ــ وما هو السبب لاضافة (ال) للاسم؟ وشكرا​


----------



## clevermizo

يجب علينا انتظار إجابات متكلمين اللغة كلغة أم ولكن أعرف من لغات أخرة أنّ إضافة حروف التعريف لأسماء الأشخاص كانت أو ما زالت تكون ظاهرة منتشرة. مثلا في عائلتي (وهي كولومبية) أسمع من بعض الأشخاص الأكبر يشيرون إلى بعضهم بهذه الطريقة. من الممكن أنّ هذه ال"مرونة" في استخدام لام التعريف سُمعت أو تُسمع الآن في بعض مناطق العالم العربي.


----------



## Xence

: من المعلوم أن اسم العَلم لا يُعرّف بالألف واللام .. لكن هناك حالات شاذة تأتي فيها الألف واللام زائدة ، وهي على نوعين 


*زائدة لازمة* : في الأسماء التي اقترنت بها منذ منشئها ، كاللاّت والعزّى واليسع ، إلخ
* زائدة غير لازمة* : في الأسماء المأخوذة من أصل ، كالحسن والعباس والنعمان ، إلخ .. وهي زيادة سماعية لا غير​

ولذلك يمكن اعتبار مثال العزير من النوع الثاني ، وقد أورده بهذا الشكل بعض المؤلفين مثل ابن كثير الذي يروي في كتابه "البداية والنهاية" حكاية هذا النبي تحت عنوان "قصة العزير" ا
​


----------



## akhooha

إذن يبدو أن الـ "ال" زينة سماعية وليست لها معنى ولا وظيفة نحوية٠٠٠ (وبالمناسبة هناك رواية كتبها المؤلف العراقي قاسم حول وعنوانها "العزير") ٠٠٠
وشكرا لكما
clevermizmo و Xence
على التوضيح​


----------

